# Where to buy Rennet?



## Scrounger (Jan 6, 2007)

I know there are several places online but, is there anywhere to buy it locally?
We have to travel to Lincoln (Nebraska) on Tuesday, and were hoping to get some while there. Our local grocery store thought it was a prank call when I phoned them to ask......

I also asked them for cheese cloth and they REALLY thought I was nuts....


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Nope. I order it online. cheesemaking.com


----------



## DQ (Aug 4, 2006)

you might check the grocery store anyway. you will find it by the pudding mixes and minute tapioca. It wouldn't surprise me if most of the employess had no idea what it was or whether they carry it. my nearby walmart does not carry it but I was able to buy it at another chain grocery although they went out of businees so I am in the same boat as you now.


----------



## DQ (Aug 4, 2006)

forgot to say about the cheese cloth. you can find a fine weave cloth in packages near the dishrags and things at walmart. its not he hole ridden flimsy stuff but a tight weave thin cloth. looks like "real" cheese cloth to me! I will do almost anything to keep from ordering things online and I often browse stores while I am there to find something to make do with. there is no point in asking store employees since the most poeple don't know what you are talking about (and probably think your nuts) you should have seen the look on a guys face in lowes when he jokingly told me that he wouldn't help me with my odd request until I told him what it was for. I said "a chicken plucker"..... he didn't beleive me.


----------



## wildhorse (Oct 22, 2006)

Our local walmart carries rennet.


----------



## R.Adams (Sep 21, 2004)

I like to order my rennet and cultures from dairyconnection.com 
They offer a wide variety of cultures and additives for your cheese as well as molds.
I get my cheesecloth from wal-mart as well, ours carries it back in the craft making supplies.


----------

